# Hi we brought our first rescue dog home yesterday



## Finns Mom (Mar 2, 2008)

and I thought I would say hi.
I have no idea how much I will post but just wanted to post a pic and say hi in the mean time.


This is Finn, he was picked up as a stray and then surrendered to the humane society after no one came for him. 

He is Dobe/hound they say and he is just the biggest sweet baby boy in my world! We just brought him home yesterday morning and he has settled in very nice!

In the week I spent with him before he was able to come home I would goto the shelter and work with him. He knew nothing and already can sit, down and is already doing really well on wait. I was going to buy a Newf from a breeder, but am glad that fate led me to this perfect bundle of joy. Thanks, to all of the wonderful people out there that work to provide new homes for all of our rescue animals.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Finn is very very handsome. Aren't rescue dogs the best? Welcome to DF.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

Gorgeous!! 

It is great you decided to rescue. His face just makes my heart melt.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome, good luck to you and Finn. he is a very handsome boy. Gotta love those rescues. All are dogs have been rescues.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw,
He kind of looks like my most special dog I had when I was a teen, Natasha. 
I always wondered what that sweet baby was..

Wonderful of you to save a life!! Many happy years with this dog!

Like you, I once wanted a certain breed and was going to buy it..thankfully we adopted our rescue puppy instead.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations! He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He's one very handsome, lucky boy!

Congrats


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats! His face is irresistible!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition, and also adopting a rescue. You will be very happy together.

Hope your back often.


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

congratulations on your new addition! He is very handsome!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

God Bless you for rescuing that lovely boy! I hope you do come back and let us know how he is doing. Keep us updated. We all love dogs and it is fun to share stories with other dog lovers.


----------



## SeraphicN (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet face! And such beautiful brown eyes. It's amazing what dogs can come into our lives so unexpectedly! I'm sure you two will build a beautiful relationship. *smile*


----------

